# Suns/Mavericks Game 4 thread (PHX 2-1 DAL)



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Home Court Advantage!*


*Dallas Mavericks (1-2) 
vs.
Phoenix Suns (2-1)*

*---May 15th, 2005---*









*American Airlines Center
Dallas, Texas*



*Last Meeting:*
*Phoenix* 119, *Dallas* *102* 
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- ​*Starting Lineups:*














































*PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley 
SF: Josh Howard 
PF: Dirk Nowitzki 
C: Erick Dampier*


*Key Reserves:*
*






















SF: Jerry Stackhouse 
PG: Devin Harris 
SG: Marquis Daniels *​
*

Versus:​*















































*PG: Steve Nash 
SG: Quentin Richardson 
SF: Jim Jackson 
PF: Shawn Marion 
C: Amare Stoudemire*

*Key Reserves:*






















*PG: Leandro Barbosa
SF: Walter McCarty 
C: Steven Hunter*​*_________________________________________________*


*

Key Matchup:​**Jason Terry vs. Steve Nash*















*Nash had an Allen Iverson type game yesterday, not only playmaking to a T for the Suns, but scoring 27 points. Terry has got to do a better job with him as far as scoring. Nash is going to get his 13 assists, but he absolutely cannot be scoring 25 points a night if we expect to win, even with Johnson out. When Joe left, we didn't anticipate Nash taking the load, we anticipated a void in the Suns' offense. That's what has to happen tonight. We cannot let Steve Nash get his scoring game on track.*​
*My Prediction:
Mavs-113
Suns-110
*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice Game Thread brah. I expect this to be a really close game. If you guys can contain Nash, it should be in your favor. If we get Nash's penetration and Amares awesome inside play and run and gun, it should be in our favor. This would be a HUGE win if we could steal this one out. Should be an excellent game though and may the better team come out on top.


----------



## ThirdEyeBC32 (May 2, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Nice Game Thread brah. I expect this to be a really close game. If you guys can contain Nash, it should be in your favor. If we get Nash's penetration and Amares awesome inside play and run and gun, it should be in our favor. This would be a HUGE win if we could steal this one out. Should be an excellent game though and may the better team come out on top.


It will be a huge victory if the Suns can still another one.

Prediction 

Suns 105
Mavs 93

:clap:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

I feel a victory by Dallas tonight. 

110-93 Dallas


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Boy, this board is slow. I thought you guys should be excited to be in the second round. Sloooooooow.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow, Dampier plays well, and we start winning.....he really means a lot to this team. Quis is also playing awesome.*


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Wheres all you Mavs fan?  Playing good come on guys.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

I was watching the mavericks win the game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Surprised by the number of replies to this thread. Good game by Dallas. Great game by Steve Nash by AJ adjusted and shut down Amare tonight. Wednesday will be a hard game for us to win but it can be done.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Surprised by the number of replies to this thread. Good game by Dallas. Great game by Steve Nash by AJ adjusted and shut down Amare tonight. Wednesday will be a hard game for us to win but it can be done.


I'm surprised also. Great Defensive game by the Mavs on Amare. I just hope that they don't figure it out by game 5. Amazing game by Nash, but I can live with that as long as he keeps turning the ball over. For what it is worth, the second round has gotten a lot better.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

great game f'ers. :curse: :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Props to the Mavs. I'm glad one of my teams win tonight.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

wtf, 12 replies?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Theo! said:


> wtf, 12 replies?


How come the decent part of human body is not allowed in this forum but masking cursing of wtf is allowed?  :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:angel:

How did Cash get 48 points..but Dallas win by 10?


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow slow game thread, i havn't posted here in yonks. But i'll do my best. Good coaching by Avery and a very good win for the mavs


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Theo! said:


> :angel:
> 
> How did Cash get 48 points..but Dallas win by 10?


The Mavs would rather let Steve go off than have him involve his teammates.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> The Mavs would rather let Steve go off than have him involve his teammates.


I thought it was a great move by AJ. They did a good job of working Nash in the 1st half by throwing DA and Howard at him and then stayed on Amare and/or doubled him in the pick & rolls leaving Nash as the only one open in the 2nd. It was also great to see them take Dirk out of the post more and get him going in motion. He seemed much more comfortable and found his jumper which is something Dallas needs from him. Anyways...great moves by AJ and hopefully they can improve on what they figured out and get the next one in Phoenix. :biggrin:


----------

